# pelvic exam & early pregnancy??



## Chaja

I have a 13 mo. old. I just went in for a well-woman exam and had a pap smear, but didn't give a urine sample and didn't even mention a possible pregnancy. However, I just realized I'm about 5 days late - I'm NEVER LATE before I was pregnant or since. I'm like clockwork 27 days!

Anyway, I'm wondering if the Doctor would have been able to tell from my cervix if I was pregnant at such an early stage - I would have been at my 24th day of my cycle - so about 16 days past conception at the time.

Basically - I don't feel pregnant - I watch my cycles and although it's *possible* I'm pregnant it would be unlikely due to timing. Anyway, I don't want to spend the money on a pregnancy test if I'm really just late b/c my ds has increased his nursing A LOT lately and that's throwing off my hormones. Also, I really don't want to get excited b/c I don't think I am and really I wanted to wait until my ds is older.
Any thoughts?

Thanks!!


----------



## aprildawn

i had a pelvic exam in mid-july. i was pregnant at the time, but didn't know it for another week. i wasn't charting, but would have been roughly 10 dpo. if the midwife noticed anything unusual she didn't mention it. and we had a whole conversation about me wanting to be sure everything was ok before i got pregnant.


----------



## sadean

My midwives in the past have said that they can tell that a woman is pregnant by the color of their cervix. They said it turns blue-ish (probably from increased blood flow to the area). I don't know when that "sign" appears though. With my first, my appointment was at 9-10 weeks after LMP.


----------



## rainbowmoon

FWIW my former mw told me the cervix is really vascular during pregnancy and tends to bleed easier. i had a pap smear done at 7 weeks during my last pg and bled alot.


----------



## TiredX2

With DS I was approximately 4-5 weeks pg and the doctor did not notice







Of course, I considered her a real dunce (after she told me to loose 20 lbs before ttc and to wean ASAP for my health).

Quote:

Anyway, I'm wondering if the Doctor would have been able to tell from my cervix if I was pregnant at such an early stage - I would have been at my 24th day of my cycle - so about 16 days past conception at the time.
Do you have really short cycles? Just wondering, because 24 days in the average cycle would be only 10 dpo and 16 dpo wouldn't be until day 30 for the "average" cycle.







. Just wondering. Does that kinda suck to have a 21 day cycle?


----------



## Chaja

tiredX2: IF I'm pregnant it would have been conceived only 10 days after the start of my previous period. I think this is really pretty early - although not impossible. That's why I kind of don't think I am. My periods are always 27 days - wll, sometimes 26 and sometimes 28, but 80% of the time 27 days. I TTC'd for a long time so I really have watched this.

I went to the Dr. on what would have been day 24 of my cycle. So IF I conceived on the 10th day then that would have been 14 days after conception.

The first day of my LMP was July 29th - am I wrong on how I'm counting - I get that as me being about 4-5 days late. I just don't feel pregnant. Practically speaking, I would rather wait until my ds is 2 until I get pregnant so I hope I'm not, but then again - you know how it is - I tried for ever to conceive with my DS and so if I am - well then I'll be so excited and thrilled. Anyway - it hadn't even crossed my mind until this morning and now, I'm just trying to keep from getting excited and then be disappointed.

I guess the doc wouldn't have noticed if he didn't even ask or take a urinalysis then he probably wasn't considering the possibility.

Well, I'll let y'all know. If I am - I'll be blown away. Honestly it was so hard before I just won't be able to believe it happened so easily - especially when I was trying to avoid it - meanwhile, I'm trying to stay calm and not get excited b/c I really don't want the crash that will follow.


----------



## mahogny

FWIW, when I were trying to conceive this current baby, (took 18 months!) I had a well-woman/pap and the whole shebang the day AF was either due or (hopefully) late. I had mentioned it to the doc, and she said that would wouldn't have been able to tell at that stage, anyway.

I imagine you'd have to be a bit further along for anybody to see anything,

just my .02


----------



## Chaja

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mahogny*
she said that would wouldn't have been able to tell at that stage, anyway.

Thanks, that's what I was wondering. Well, I'm going to wait until Wednesday (payday). If I haven't started by then I'll spend the money on a test. Since I'm nursing I'm doing all the good stuff I need to do if I'm pregnant anyway so putting off knowing, or not knowing by a couple of days shouldn't hurt.


----------



## mclisa

Most of the cervical changes don't start until 5-6 weeks. The uterus will be starting to enlarge around then as well, but not necessarily noticible by then. I doubt your doctor would confirm or deny your pregnancy by an exam at the stage you are at especially if you mention it after the fact.

McLisa


----------



## Chaja

All right - this morning I still hadn't started and didn't feel like I would. Before lunch I began feeling a little queasy and thought - what the heck - I'll buy a test - so . . . . .










I'm still trying to digest it and starting to become excited. Now I've got to figure out how to break it to my husband. Just a couple of weeks ago he said he would really like 1, maybe 2 more (which was a switch b/c he was an only child and for awhile was trying to convince me not to mess with perfection - our DS







)!! Still - I'm pretty sure he didn't mean he wanted 1 more so soon!!







: AhHHHHH - I am just in total shock!! I always wondered what it would be like to have a surprise pregnancy - rather than one I tried for years for! Here it is!! Wow!! It hadn't even crossed my mind until yesterday when I checked the calendar! Yippeee!!!







:


----------



## kyle98sean02

COngrats


----------



## TiredX2

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What a wonderful surprise, have fun telling DH


----------



## mclisa

Whoopee! Oh how exciting! How are you going to tell your DH? Oh enjoy!

McLisa


----------

